# Educate me about the routan



## dankatz (Feb 17, 2001)

I'm a vw guy and our family is outgrowing our 2008 Passat Wagon. I'm looking tomorrow at a 2010 Routan sel with 83k miles. Any known issues with these vans? Looking to get it for 3-4 years. Anything specific to look out for? 4.0 liter vs 3.8l? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Look for a Honda or Toyota, even if a couple model years older. Failing that, then look at Kia/Hyundai or Nissan (the Nissan CVT scares the doo-doo out of me though, for whichever model years have that transmission).

The Routan is a Chrysler through and through, but with worse dealership support than a Dodge or Chrysler dealership will give you. Well known brake problems on the front, which isn't a huge deal if you are able to change your own brakes. Otherwise, expect to pay $$ to replace front rotors every 20k miles. The 2012+ have upgraded heavy duty rotors and pads, and older models can be converted.

The Routan in the SEL or SEL Premium for 2009-10 MY will have the 4.0L engine. So you will be due for a timing belt change in <20k miles, water pump/coolant flush, and plugs and COPs. Scheduled maintenance. Otherwise, it's a pretty decent engine. The Chrysler transmission sucks though, and tend to go out around 100k miles. It's $4500 replacement if you aren't able to plan ahead and source parts or a good transmission shop before it craps out on you.

My Rout was pretty good up to 100k miles. It's been more a headache than anything the past year or so. One thing after another, with BS stuff like electrical gremlins. Power sliding door mechanism failed in locked position, which was a bit of a nightmare (6 hours labor) just to pull apart the door to get it to open and then to replace a rather expensive part. Windshield wiper motor failed twice in a year. Motor on 3rd row power seat is $$$. Did I mention brakes?

If you're going to go the Chryco or Routan route, look for something 2012 or later with the 3.6L engine and look for the upgraded brakes (big rotors w/ dual-piston calipers). Personally, if I went the Chrysler route i'd probably look for a Dodge Grand Caravan in the R/T trim line for 2013-2015 model years. It would take a screaming deal for me to go back to another Routan....and if I found said screaming deal i'd then be questioning why and probably run.


----------



## Angelphyre (Dec 19, 2012)

*Wish I could have manual 3rd row instead*

We were looking into the Sienna first, but got a great deal on the routan. I can see why. We've had the motor replaced on the 3rd row, the struts (bars on the side of the trunk lift gate) replaced, 3rd row seats having issues again, so annoying when i accidentally hit the buttons for the 3rd row from the trunk. auto lift gate is nice, but would i purchase again? its definitely not as roomy as the honda or toyota. even my 10yo son complains that he doesn't have room for his legs (no longer in a booster mind you). if i want to listen to audio from my phone, i have to jack the volume to 30 (which is very loud) if i were to switch back to radio. But since ur only looking for a couple of years, if the price is right, ok. we got ours slightly used from the dealer as a company car w/ 4k miles. oh, and also had issues w/ driver side seats too. all electrical issues. and just this past weekend coming back from a road trip, our passenger front door trim came off while driving on the highway. possibly due to extreme heat, but by the looks of the clips that broke off, not sure. just b forewarned.


----------



## dankatz (Feb 17, 2001)

Got a 2011 odyssey ex-l with 128k mikes. Drives better and is more solid than the routan or sienna we drove. $10k, dealer serviced and timing belt replaced. Loving it! 29 mpg on the highway!


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

Don't. Just..... don't. I bough a 2011 brand new and right out of the gate there was issues. The interior is cheap. The 3rd row is almost unusable (read uncomfortable). Doors had mechanical problems that the dealer kept insisting were "normal." The transmission could never figure out which gear to be in. You can actually watch the gas needle go down while driving. The heated seats had two setting; either "I can't feel it at all," or "holy **** my ******* is now melted shut." The bluetooth audio sounds like it was being played from the car next to us. I was awful. Just.... awful. Got rid of it at 60k. God I hated that thing.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

801 said:


> Don't. Just..... don't. I bough a 2011 brand new and right out of the gate there was issues. The interior is cheap. The 3rd row is almost unusable (read uncomfortable). Doors had mechanical problems that the dealer kept insisting were "normal." The transmission could never figure out which gear to be in. You can actually watch the gas needle go down while driving. The heated seats had two setting; either "I can't feel it at all," or "holy **** my ******* is now melted shut." The bluetooth audio sounds like it was being played from the car next to us. I was awful. Just.... awful. Got rid of it at 60k. God I hated that thing.


Bought a used 2012 3 years ago with 30k on it and haven't had a single issue with it. Just good luck I guess


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 15, 2002)

Agreed - avoid the early gen Routans, they seem to have worked out the majority of the bugs in 2012. Mine has been great with 3 growing children. We took the 2nd seat out on the passenger side for extra space and all 3 kids sit in the third row. Honestly, couldn't be happier with the choice, got a great deal on it used as well.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Fishbone said:


> Agreed - avoid the early gen Routans, they seem to have worked out the majority of the bugs in 2012. Mine has been great with 3 growing children. We took the 2nd seat out on the passenger side for extra space and all 3 kids sit in the third row. Honestly, couldn't be happier with the choice, got a great deal on it used as well.


Yup. In fact, I traded in an '09 Routan I bought brand new for the used '12. The early ones had issues, brakes being the main one (I did 5 rotor/pad swaps). But other than the brakes and being underpowered, I liked the rest of it. Although not of the best quality, the '09 interior held up well (cloth)

The '12 has been outstanding reliability wise, just oil changes. It's my wifes car, but I don't mind driving it. Above 4000rpm, the motor is awesome.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> Yup. In fact, I traded in an '09 Routan I bought brand new for the used '12. The early ones had issues, brakes being the main one (I did 5 rotor/pad swaps). But other than the brakes and being underpowered, I liked the rest of it. Although not of the best quality, the '09 interior held up well (cloth)
> 
> The '12 has been outstanding reliability wise, just oil changes. It's my wifes car, but I don't mind driving it. Above 4000rpm, the motor is awesome.


That's good to know, I've been looking at used Routans for a little bit, and just came across a 2012 that we really liked with 84k miles. How well are these for long term reliability? The current van I have it a 2003 Pontiac Montana with 175K miles. I want to trade up before I get left stranded on a road trip!


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

So what’d you buy? Ours did it’s job, but wasn’t overly fond of it. It’s NOT a VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

